# New double portrait WIP



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Looking forward to finishing this one up, it will go to Cleveland and Columbus, Ohio to hang in two shows and then off to the client. really like how this one is coming together...


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks great. I am anxious to see it finished!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

So am I, still have many hours to go but it will be a good piece when finished...Instead of the starving artist, I think it should be the exhausted artist. Even though there is not much physical work done in a painting it sure does drain the energy out me, thank goodness for caffeine and long nights...


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Man....I thought I was the only one that did that, lol. This is another Great one in the making George!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I totally agree. It's amazing how much mental energy goes into a good piece of artwork. I don't know how you do it quite honestly. I do my art as a hobby - as a way to destress. I have done a few pieces for other people and found it terribly stressful...I decided it wasn't worth it to me. I didn't want to become disenchanted with drawing because I was too focused on trying to please somebody else - so now I draw for me.  Your work is so beautiful though I can't imagine anybody being unhappy..This will be a wonderful piece.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Is the gray work pencil or an acrylic underpainting? Oil painting facsinates me and admire those who can do it so skillfully. I'll be following this one.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

The under drawing is done with a grey color pencil, I used the poly chromos oil based pencil, it works very nicely with the oils and does not pollute the oils.


----------

